

Atomic Plugins: Open Source plugins to rule them all - karliky
http://blog.ludei.com/introducing-atomic-plugins/

======
jmpulido
access native functionality with the same api in all of your mobile apps and
mobile site!

------
judax
Finally cross-platform and elegant plugins in different languages!

